# Java Programmierer



## freeman743 (7. Mrz 2019)

Hallo! Ich habe Java Programmierung gelernt. Bei mir fehlt die Erfahrung. Kann mir jemand ein Tipp geben?


----------



## VfL_Freak (7. Mrz 2019)

Moin,


freeman743 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe Java Programmierung gelernt. Bei mir fehlt die Erfahrung. Kann mir jemand ein Tipp geben?


Erfahrung sammeln ??? 
Oder worauf soll deine Frage hinauslaufen ??? 

VG Klaus


----------



## freeman743 (7. Mrz 2019)

Wie kann ich mich verbessern? Ich habe viel Bewerbungen geschrieben und bekomme nur Absagen.


----------



## VfL_Freak (7. Mrz 2019)

Moin,


freeman743 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe viel Bewerbungen geschrieben und bekomme nur Absagen


wie sollen wir das beurteilen??
Hapert es an der Sprache, an den bekannten Technologien??



freeman743 hat gesagt.:


> Wie kann ich mich verbessern?


Wir kennen Deinen Kenntnisstand nicht ..... was sollen/können wir Dir jetzt empfehlen.
Ich denke, dass Du nicht so pauschale Info hören möchtest wie: nimm ein Buch, dass Deinen Kenntnisstand erweitert, arbeite es durch und versuche Dich an entsprechenen Testprogrammen und -projekten!

Zudem: verbessern kann man sich immer, auch Profis lernen nie aus !1
VG Klaus


----------



## Elenteria (7. Mrz 2019)

freeman743 hat gesagt.:


> Wie kann ich mich verbessern?


Wie bei allem anderen auch. Üben, Üben, Üben. Überleg die eigene Projekte die du umsetzt oder such dir Projekte an denen du mitarbeiten kannst.


----------



## Xyz1 (7. Mrz 2019)

freeman743 hat gesagt.:


> Wie kann ich mich verbessern? Ich habe viel Bewerbungen geschrieben und bekomme nur Absagen.


In zwei Schritten. Zunächst sollte man sich Erfahrung, also damit sei Wissen gemeint, aneignen; danach kann man sich bewerben; und wird vielleicht zu einem Interview eingeladen.

Eine Absage, wenn es an Vorwissen etwas mangelt, ist nicht ungewöhnlich; aber auch kein Problem. Nach vorne schauen, und den Kopf nicht in den Sand stecken..


----------



## freeman743 (11. Mrz 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Meldungen


----------



## Xyz1 (11. Mrz 2019)

Viel Erfolg bei der suche...


----------



## M.L. (12. Mrz 2019)

> Kann mir jemand ein Tipp geben?


Die Absagen können viele Gründe haben, dazu müsste man aber die Bewerbungsunterlagen (Anschreiben, LL) -und was dort wie drinsteht- kennen. Zudem kommt noch der Suchradius und die Anforderungen der Ausschreibungen. 
Und Erfahrungen mit Java-Projekten sollte man nicht nur erwähnen, sondern z.B. auch mittels eines Github-Accounts untermauern können.


----------



## Flown (13. Mrz 2019)

@M.L. Ich stimme dir bei deinem ersten Teil zu aber:


M.L. hat gesagt.:


> auch mittels eines Github-Accounts untermauern können.


Also 15 Jahre bin ich schon im Geschäft und GitHub Account und Repos sind jetzt kein Kriterium, dass man sich mit Java Projekte auskennt/gearbeitet hat.


----------



## M.L. (13. Mrz 2019)

> kein Kriterium, dass man sich mit Java Projekte auskennt/gearbeitet hat.


Sicherlich kann man sich selbst mit Verweis auf solche Aktivitäten trotzdem (oder gerade deswegen) schlecht(er als nötig) präsentieren. Z.B. indem man implizit eingesteht, dass man "nur" zum Zusammenstöpseln von Frameworks in der Lage ist: https://jaxenter.de/debatte-degenerieren-java-entwickler-zu-framework-konfigurierern-3032


----------



## Xyz1 (13. Mrz 2019)

M.L. hat gesagt.:


> Und Erfahrungen mit Java-Projekten sollte man nicht nur erwähnen, sondern z.B. auch mittels eines Github-Accounts untermauern können


Repos können aber auch "zusammengeflickschustert" sein. Ich sehe es also auch so wie Flown dass das kein Kriterium darstellt, oder besser: darstellen sollte.


----------



## Xyz1 (13. Mrz 2019)

M.L. hat gesagt.:


> indem man implizit eingesteht, dass man "nur" zum Zusammenstöpseln von Frameworks in der Lage ist


... etwas "backgroundwissen" wäre schon gut.


----------



## mihe7 (13. Mrz 2019)

M.L. hat gesagt.:


> Z.B. indem man implizit eingesteht, dass man "nur" zum Zusammenstöpseln von Frameworks in der Lage ist


Ein schöner Artikel, der aber etwas zu kurz greift. Das fängt ja schon bei IDEs an: so mancher ist ja nicht in der Lage, ein Projekt ohne die IDE zu übersetzen - vom Anlegen mal ganz zu schweigen. Versionskontrolle ohne IDE: für manchen unvorstellbar. Was da teilweise zu Tage tritt, ist unfassbar.

Noch schlimmer aus meiner Sicht: Bugs. Da wird nicht etwa versucht, die Ursache herauszufinden - nein, ein Workaround und alles ist gut. Das perfide an der Sache ist, dass das den Nerv so mancher Entscheider trifft, denn aus deren Sicht gibt es nur schwarz und weiß: 10 Minuten Aufwand sind besser als 120 Minuten. Dass hinter den 10 Minuten ein Workaround steckt, der nur zu weiteren Fehlern (= Kosten) führt, interessiert nicht, wird nicht verstanden oder will nicht verstanden werden. Ist natürlich nicht bei allen so.


----------

